# LGB 2-4-0 part needed



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi, I'm trying to find somewhere to purchase the engine-tender wire for an LGB sound 2-4-0. Mine broke and the loco's power pickup footprint doesn't allow it to negotiate LGB R3 switches.

It's labeled as part 106 in this diagram, last page, in case you're not sure what I'm talking about.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

did the wires just pull out or did the plug itself get damaged ?


becouse the plugs come apart and you can either shorten the cable or add new riddion cabble to fix it


----------



## TheLordsServant (Jul 7, 2008)

As I'm his brother and just sold him the engine, I think I can answer that. The wires have just pulled out, as far as I know, the plugs are intact. It's mostly my fault, I bought it when I was around 11 years old, and I would unplug it by yanking on the cable.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have ribbon cable and with the 5-pin connectors I have made up replacement cables. 

The 5 pin connector can be taken apart, but the pins can fall out of the socket. 
With a lot of care these can be reused several times. 

If you send me the cable ends and return postage, I can repair your 5 pin/wire cable. Let me know.


----------

